# Free Stay At Our Beach House--Whizzer Ride



## Goldenrod (Oct 21, 2021)

Once A Year We Have A Whizzer Ride In Door County Wisconsin. 

The most recent was yesterday.  The fall colors and weather cooperated with the gentle water for a great event.   We do this through our newsletter.




View attachment 1499348


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 21, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> Once A Year We Have A Whizzer Ride In Door County Wisconsin.
> 
> The most recent was yesterday.  The fall colors and weather cooperated with the gentle water for a great event.   We do this through our newsletter.
> 
> View attachment 1499348



This is what I see when I click the link...





Sounds like a good time 😃


----------

